# Guinea Pig Purse - how cute is this!!



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Look what i just found on a website, it is sooo cute i wanted to share it with you. Catseye Jellycat Guinea Pig Purse | Spoilt Rotten Gifts

haha, i love it. Theres a cute bunny one too.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> Look what i just found on a website, it is sooo cute i wanted to share it with you. Catseye Jellycat Guinea Pig Purse | Spoilt Rotten Gifts
> 
> haha, i love it. Theres a cute bunny one too.


I WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------

